# New Piranha Owner



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Everybody!

I am curious to know where you all get your live plants and which have worked well for you? I live in a small town with Petco and PetSmart, and a few small family owned stores. None of which has a decent selection of plants....mainly housplants under water! Augh! Thanks for your help!
View attachment 206008


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I get most of my plants at pets unlimited and animal essentials, but you could always order them online!

Nice pics and welcome to the forums, is that a caribe in there?


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Restricted- said:


> I get most of my plants at pets unlimited and animal essentials, but you could always order them online!
> 
> Nice pics and welcome to the forums, is that a caribe in there?


My brother gave me the fish and said it was a Caribe. It doesn't have the black spot behing the gills, though...What do you think? I will try to take better pics....he's camera shy


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pygocentrus Piraya. Lucky. Quite an expensive species from brazil...

Thats what I think it is anyway. Looks like it has some flames and clear eyes.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I am not 100% sure what it is but looks good


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

U should take a good side shot and put it in the I.d. section..my lfs has caribe without spots they are old tho...n huge


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Piraya or rbp, nice fish none the less.


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Pygocentrus Piraya. Lucky. Quite an expensive species from brazil...
> 
> Thats what I think it is anyway. Looks like it has some flames and clear eyes.


Very possible that he is a Piraya, although I am told he is wild-caught from Venezuela....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If I recall correctly Cariba are the only Pygocentrus from Venezuela.

Either way you got something better then your every day red belly.

If you get up close shots from the side of him I can tell you forsure


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

eye color makes me rule out natt most of them dont have silver eyes ...majority have a reddish color eye as adults...if those are not flames and just a distortion in the pic i would say caribe...read opefe discription on cariba some older 1s spot fades away although i dont know your fish age...i think piraya only come from 1river and thats in brazil

as far as plants ebay has plants from several diff. aquatic plant vendors for cheap they have cuba and alot of carpet plants


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He was so excited to help you he decided to post it 3 times!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P cariba some lose humeral spot. Quite normal. Your fish seem to be P cariba. Certainly not P piraya.


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

My cell was moving slow bad service so I hit reload which duplicated my post....seems I was correct tho







I'm only here to help.....try ebay tho for plants o.p


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Theres your answer Jen


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ebay will be a pain .. just order some from one of our sponsers.. they sell piranhas and plants


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ebay is easy as pie.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

AQUASCAPE


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

Ebay will have a better variety use a seller with good feedback they have stores that only specialize in aquatic plants on there


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That is not a piraya for sure.. poor colors probably been under some stress with not so good feedings. How long have you had him? Looks like you have two whisper 30-60 hang on back filters.. not a good form of filtration in most cases. His red should be much brighter an a darker spot.. I think if you can get things in check an let him settle in.. his color will come back. It's not uncommon for someone to mis lead a buyer on what a fish actually is and where it was really from.. Do you feed him live feeders?

By the way welcome to the forum!!









Your tank looks very nice! How does the bamboo work in the tank? Cause any issues?? This forum will teach you so much about proper care of your fish you will be so glad your a part of it an your fish will be too


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

MFNRyan said:


> That is not a piraya for sure.. poor colors probably been under some stress with not so good feedings. How long have you had him? Looks like you have two whisper 30-60 hang on back filters.. not a good form of filtration in most cases. His red should be much brighter an a darker spot.. I think if you can get things in check an let him settle in.. his color will come back. It's not uncommon for someone to mis lead a buyer on what a fish actually is and where it was really from.. Do you feed him live feeders?
> 
> By the way welcome to the forum!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, he came with the tank and the pieces of driftwood. I brought him from Seattle to Yakima about 2 weeks ago, and have fed him live feeder goldfish. I tried a few grasshoppers from outside, but he wasn't interested. Also, the 10 guppies are still with us as well- although they are very small in size.

I added the plants-Bamboo is fine- so far. Slim pickins on plants at my locale stores in Yakima, WA so I need to order online for some true aquatic plants...any variety suggestions?
You are correct about the 2 filters- what do you suggest instead? The tank is 55 gallon. Also I have read a little bit about powerheads....what are those? Do I need one? Pros/cons?

Thanks for the heads up.....this is becoming an addictive hobby for me- and I'm only in 2 weeks! Ha!!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

That last pic really looks like a cariba with no spot.

A power head is pretty much a water pump that makes current in your tank. Theyre really good for keeping the fish active. My red bellies all 'play' in the current together.

Everyone always suggests overkilling it on the filtration. I havent used alot of filters so ill let everyone else make reccomendations.

Try feeding your fish pieces of tilapia filets or frozen shrimp.

I hope i helped.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice pygo !!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah that fish's coloration looks to me like it is very stressed. Do you have a water test kit? If not don't waste your money on any other kit then the API master test kit.. Test your water.. I can promise you, it has high ammonia an maybe a hint of Nitrite.. How often do you change the water an how much do you change it? I would stop feeding the fish completely.. change about 15g of water.. make sure you treat it. Let him get hungry, then try feeding him a bite size piece of tilapia or shrimp.. let it sit for 15-20 minutes.. try it two or three times on different days.. if he doesn't take it.. try some garlic extract.. it works well for me.. makes picky eaters eat. You def need to get him off feeders.. they are dangerous.. an messy lol..

On filtration.. I have a cascade 1500 and mag 250 on my 55g. I would say you need a filter that does at least 200g of filtration an over 300 gallons per minute turn over. Your fish's activity, colors an growth all depend on water quality. People will tell you it doesn't matter, but their fish don't get very big or are very colorful or very active. You must have 4-6 times filtration!! Weekly water changes.. pristine water is top priority.

The power head thing,, some people claim their fish swim in them an everything but mine don't really care about them to much.. plus if you get a good canister filter it will work like a power head.. it increases circulation in the tank which is what the fish are use too.. It's not a must or anything. I would worry more about filtration for now. He will come around an start looking good.. hopefully get his humeral spot back too


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

MFNRyan said:


> Yeah that fish's coloration looks to me like it is very stressed. Do you have a water test kit? If not don't waste your money on any other kit then the API master test kit.. Test your water.. I can promise you, it has high ammonia an maybe a hint of Nitrite.. How often do you change the water an how much do you change it? I would stop feeding the fish completely.. change about 15g of water.. make sure you treat it. Let him get hungry, then try feeding him a bite size piece of tilapia or shrimp.. let it sit for 15-20 minutes.. try it two or three times on different days.. if he doesn't take it.. try some garlic extract.. it works well for me.. makes picky eaters eat. You def need to get him off feeders.. they are dangerous.. an messy lol..
> 
> On filtration.. I have a cascade 1500 and mag 250 on my 55g. I would say you need a filter that does at least 200g of filtration an over 300 gallons per minute turn over. Your fish's activity, colors an growth all depend on water quality. People will tell you it doesn't matter, but their fish don't get very big or are very colorful or very active. You must have 4-6 times filtration!! Weekly water changes.. pristine water is top priority.
> 
> The power head thing,, some people claim their fish swim in them an everything but mine don't really care about them to much.. plus if you get a good canister filter it will work like a power head.. it increases circulation in the tank which is what the fish are use too.. It's not a must or anything. I would worry more about filtration for now. He will come around an start looking good.. hopefully get his humeral spot back too


Holy Piranhas Batman! That is a lot of info Ryan! Thank you so much!

First off, Don't have a test kit (yet), but have had my water checked at my local Mom & Pop shop and ammonia was a smidge escalated after the first couple of feedings......so I have been changing 10 gallons of water every other day. I did not change the carbon filters yet- should I now? I wanted to keep as much natural bacteria in the tank as possible when I moved him from Seattle to my home 2.5 hours away. Also, I must admit sadly, that this poor guy has had a rough life so far, and I feel anything I do is an improvement. I believe he has only had a diet of goldfish and an occasional chunk of raw chicken. So, thank you for the feeding tip- I will definitely try your diet recipe! Now, do you purchase frozen tilapia and shrimp from your grocery store, let thaw and feed? Or is this something crazy that will break the bank and cause this fish to eat better than me?!







LOL

I have a question: Does anyone "grow" your own food source for your P's? I have a fairly empty 10 gallon that I could dedicate to raising shrimp or guppies or something. Is that easy ? Or a waste of time? One lady at the Mom & Pop shop suggested I buy a pair of breeding Convict Ciclids for a food source. Is that morbid?







Any thoughts? I am looking for something not super complicated/time consuming as I do work full time and am a single parent to a toddler.....but Dang! This is a pretty cool and fascinating pet! I want to keep him healthy and enjoy him for years to come.

One Last question.......has anyone ever been bitten by their P's? Just curious.......







(I haven't yet, in case you were wondering!)


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Jen75 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I am curious to know where you all get your live plants and which have worked well for you? I live in a small town with Petco and PetSmart, and a few small family owned stores. None of which has a decent selection of plants....mainly housplants under water! Augh! Thanks for your help!


I ordered mine from freshwateraquariumplants.com. They ask that you email them your setup, lighting, substrate, fertilizer and co2. I have a C02 system with ferts and substrate and I cannot even see my piranha anymore. The Co2 is making the plants grow like crazy. I literally have to throw away bags of plants every week. It's great that it's growing but after 4 months of constantly ripping out plants, it's a pain. I have a bunch of neons and other tetras along w my black piranha. The tetras hide among the plants so they're doing well. I'm at the point i'm going to take out all the plants and just keep the swords which take longer to grow and keep the piranha visible.

I have a boring video of my tank here. As you can see the tank is over flowing w plants which back then wasn't too bad. It's a mess now.

black piranha w tetras


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

s4awd said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I am curious to know where you all get your live plants and which have worked well for you? I live in a small town with Petco and PetSmart, and a few small family owned stores. None of which has a decent selection of plants....mainly housplants under water! Augh! Thanks for your help!


I ordered mine from freshwateraquariumplants.com. They ask that you email them your setup, lighting, substrate, fertilizer and co2. I have a C02 system with ferts and substrate and I cannot even see my piranha anymore. The Co2 is making the plants grow like crazy. I literally have to throw away bags of plants every week. It's great that it's growing but after 4 months of constantly ripping out plants, it's a pain. I have a bunch of neons and other tetras along w my black piranha. The tetras hide among the plants so they're doing well. I'm at the point i'm going to take out all the plants and just keep the swords which take longer to grow and keep the piranha visible.

I have a boring video of my tank here. As you can see the tank is over flowing w plants which back then wasn't too bad. It's a mess now.

black piranha w tetras
[/quote]
OMG!! Your tank is beautiful! If you are going to throw away your extra plants....send them to me!! I was thinking of adding tropicals to my tank of 1 Caribe, and your tank is proof that it is possible! But first, I need to get my Caribe healthy and happy in his new home. But seriously, if you want to send some freebie plants, I'd love them!!







P.S. I could send you a nice bottle of Yakima Valley locally made wine for trade


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I`ve been bit before. It not that bad. It just bleeds a lot.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like a redbelly to me.. hes in bad conditions IMO not drastically but needs work


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Check out the aquatic plants section for plant info as well..

Here is something to read.

Hope it helps. We that frequent the aquatic plants forum frequently trade and send plants to each other.

I have a large package going out to sacrifice here as soon as I can trim.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Elite Prime said:


> Looks like a redbelly to me.. hes in bad conditions IMO not drastically but needs work


Nattereri have red eyes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Jen75 said:


> Yeah that fish's coloration looks to me like it is very stressed. Do you have a water test kit? If not don't waste your money on any other kit then the API master test kit.. Test your water.. I can promise you, it has high ammonia an maybe a hint of Nitrite.. How often do you change the water an how much do you change it? I would stop feeding the fish completely.. change about 15g of water.. make sure you treat it. Let him get hungry, then try feeding him a bite size piece of tilapia or shrimp.. let it sit for 15-20 minutes.. try it two or three times on different days.. if he doesn't take it.. try some garlic extract.. it works well for me.. makes picky eaters eat. You def need to get him off feeders.. they are dangerous.. an messy lol..
> 
> On filtration.. I have a cascade 1500 and mag 250 on my 55g. I would say you need a filter that does at least 200g of filtration an over 300 gallons per minute turn over. Your fish's activity, colors an growth all depend on water quality. People will tell you it doesn't matter, but their fish don't get very big or are very colorful or very active. You must have 4-6 times filtration!! Weekly water changes.. pristine water is top priority.
> 
> The power head thing,, some people claim their fish swim in them an everything but mine don't really care about them to much.. plus if you get a good canister filter it will work like a power head.. it increases circulation in the tank which is what the fish are use too.. It's not a must or anything. I would worry more about filtration for now. He will come around an start looking good.. hopefully get his humeral spot back too


Holy Piranhas Batman! That is a lot of info Ryan! Thank you so much!

First off, Don't have a test kit (yet), but have had my water checked at my local Mom & Pop shop and ammonia was a smidge escalated after the first couple of feedings......so I have been changing 10 gallons of water every other day. I did not change the carbon filters yet- should I now? I wanted to keep as much natural bacteria in the tank as possible when I moved him from Seattle to my home 2.5 hours away. Also, I must admit sadly, that this poor guy has had a rough life so far, and I feel anything I do is an improvement. I believe he has only had a diet of goldfish and an occasional chunk of raw chicken. So, thank you for the feeding tip- I will definitely try your diet recipe! Now, do you purchase frozen tilapia and shrimp from your grocery store, let thaw and feed? Or is this something crazy that will break the bank and cause this fish to eat better than me?!







LOL

I have a question: Does anyone "grow" your own food source for your P's? I have a fairly empty 10 gallon that I could dedicate to raising shrimp or guppies or something. Is that easy ? Or a waste of time? One lady at the Mom & Pop shop suggested I buy a pair of breeding Convict Ciclids for a food source. Is that morbid?







Any thoughts? I am looking for something not super complicated/time consuming as I do work full time and am a single parent to a toddler.....but Dang! This is a pretty cool and fascinating pet! I want to keep him healthy and enjoy him for years to come.

One Last question.......has anyone ever been bitten by their P's? Just curious.......







(I haven't yet, in case you were wondering!)
[/quote]
Being bitten (which I am a member of) is not a recommended membership. It can be traumatic, painful and could include stitches, which mine did.


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Yeah that fish's coloration looks to me like it is very stressed. Do you have a water test kit? If not don't waste your money on any other kit then the API master test kit.. Test your water.. I can promise you, it has high ammonia an maybe a hint of Nitrite.. How often do you change the water an how much do you change it? I would stop feeding the fish completely.. change about 15g of water.. make sure you treat it. Let him get hungry, then try feeding him a bite size piece of tilapia or shrimp.. let it sit for 15-20 minutes.. try it two or three times on different days.. if he doesn't take it.. try some garlic extract.. it works well for me.. makes picky eaters eat. You def need to get him off feeders.. they are dangerous.. an messy lol..
> 
> On filtration.. I have a cascade 1500 and mag 250 on my 55g. I would say you need a filter that does at least 200g of filtration an over 300 gallons per minute turn over. Your fish's activity, colors an growth all depend on water quality. People will tell you it doesn't matter, but their fish don't get very big or are very colorful or very active. You must have 4-6 times filtration!! Weekly water changes.. pristine water is top priority.
> 
> The power head thing,, some people claim their fish swim in them an everything but mine don't really care about them to much.. plus if you get a good canister filter it will work like a power head.. it increases circulation in the tank which is what the fish are use too.. It's not a must or anything. I would worry more about filtration for now. He will come around an start looking good.. hopefully get his humeral spot back too


Holy Piranhas Batman! That is a lot of info Ryan! Thank you so much!

First off, Don't have a test kit (yet), but have had my water checked at my local Mom & Pop shop and ammonia was a smidge escalated after the first couple of feedings......so I have been changing 10 gallons of water every other day. I did not change the carbon filters yet- should I now? I wanted to keep as much natural bacteria in the tank as possible when I moved him from Seattle to my home 2.5 hours away. Also, I must admit sadly, that this poor guy has had a rough life so far, and I feel anything I do is an improvement. I believe he has only had a diet of goldfish and an occasional chunk of raw chicken. So, thank you for the feeding tip- I will definitely try your diet recipe! Now, do you purchase frozen tilapia and shrimp from your grocery store, let thaw and feed? Or is this something crazy that will break the bank and cause this fish to eat better than me?!







LOL

I have a question: Does anyone "grow" your own food source for your P's? I have a fairly empty 10 gallon that I could dedicate to raising shrimp or guppies or something. Is that easy ? Or a waste of time? One lady at the Mom & Pop shop suggested I buy a pair of breeding Convict Ciclids for a food source. Is that morbid?







Any thoughts? I am looking for something not super complicated/time consuming as I do work full time and am a single parent to a toddler.....but Dang! This is a pretty cool and fascinating pet! I want to keep him healthy and enjoy him for years to come.

One Last question.......has anyone ever been bitten by their P's? Just curious.......







(I haven't yet, in case you were wondering!)
[/quote]
Being bitten (which I am a member of) is not a recommended membership. It can be traumatic, painful and could include stitches, which mine did.
[/quote]
Hastatus- at least you didn't loose a digit! I was thinking that perhaps if you need to be adjusting things inside the tank I better be sure my P is well fed first? I did notice a broadleaf plant with a serrated edged hole in a leaf the size of a quarter the other day though....I can only imagine how painful that would be! Yikes! I better be careful!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Shouldn't worry too much about getting bitten, just keep a close eye on him when your hand is in the tank and try not to corner him. Doing a feeding before you run maintnence is also a good idea since you can then pick up any leftovers and for the above reason.

As far as breeding fish for feeders i tend to think its not worth while for the work you put in. You could always use the 10g to quarantine feeders for any parasites they may have.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Grocery store feeding is much cheaper then LFS food.. lol I get a bag of raw uncooked shrimp for 4 bucks.. it last a month and a half with 7 grown pygos.. should last you awhile lol. An yes I pull out what I plan on feeding an let it thaw then throw it in the tank.. or drop it in the garlic stuff let thaw an soak in that for a while then feed..

The carbon filters aren't needed.. they don't last long an can leech more harmful stuff into your water.. If your tank is cycled though I wouldn't switch this. Get yoruself a canister filter an put all bio media an mechanical in that filter.. Run all three for a few months.. then remove just one HOB filter an run the other two for a few months more.. If you want convert one of your HOB to a fully mechanical filter. This is what I did with my AC110 an it works great. You get your water in check an him eating good food an his colors will come around great! hopefully!! lol they will def improve an so will his activity.

On the growing your own food I did this for a while with convicts.. it got to the point it wasn't worth the time. An like I said before live feeding is very messy.. I usually do this on a rare occasion and on the day I plan on doing my water change. I change my water once.. to twice a week.. if you are changing every day it never gets to establish any BB or age.. older water can be somewhat better..

P.S. I'm far from the smart guy on this website.. these guys on here are the ones that taught me everything I knew.. I started out just like you, A single P with a 55g and a HOB filter feeding goldfish.. Knew nothing about this other stuff lol An yeah these guys love my long replies!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Jen75 said:


> Yeah that fish's coloration looks to me like it is very stressed. Do you have a water test kit? If not don't waste your money on any other kit then the API master test kit.. Test your water.. I can promise you, it has high ammonia an maybe a hint of Nitrite.. How often do you change the water an how much do you change it? I would stop feeding the fish completely.. change about 15g of water.. make sure you treat it. Let him get hungry, then try feeding him a bite size piece of tilapia or shrimp.. let it sit for 15-20 minutes.. try it two or three times on different days.. if he doesn't take it.. try some garlic extract.. it works well for me.. makes picky eaters eat. You def need to get him off feeders.. they are dangerous.. an messy lol..
> 
> On filtration.. I have a cascade 1500 and mag 250 on my 55g. I would say you need a filter that does at least 200g of filtration an over 300 gallons per minute turn over. Your fish's activity, colors an growth all depend on water quality. People will tell you it doesn't matter, but their fish don't get very big or are very colorful or very active. You must have 4-6 times filtration!! Weekly water changes.. pristine water is top priority.
> 
> The power head thing,, some people claim their fish swim in them an everything but mine don't really care about them to much.. plus if you get a good canister filter it will work like a power head.. it increases circulation in the tank which is what the fish are use too.. It's not a must or anything. I would worry more about filtration for now. He will come around an start looking good.. hopefully get his humeral spot back too


Holy Piranhas Batman! That is a lot of info Ryan! Thank you so much!

First off, Don't have a test kit (yet), but have had my water checked at my local Mom & Pop shop and ammonia was a smidge escalated after the first couple of feedings......so I have been changing 10 gallons of water every other day. I did not change the carbon filters yet- should I now? I wanted to keep as much natural bacteria in the tank as possible when I moved him from Seattle to my home 2.5 hours away. Also, I must admit sadly, that this poor guy has had a rough life so far, and I feel anything I do is an improvement. I believe he has only had a diet of goldfish and an occasional chunk of raw chicken. So, thank you for the feeding tip- I will definitely try your diet recipe! Now, do you purchase frozen tilapia and shrimp from your grocery store, let thaw and feed? Or is this something crazy that will break the bank and cause this fish to eat better than me?!







LOL

I have a question: Does anyone "grow" your own food source for your P's? I have a fairly empty 10 gallon that I could dedicate to raising shrimp or guppies or something. Is that easy ? Or a waste of time? One lady at the Mom & Pop shop suggested I buy a pair of breeding Convict Ciclids for a food source. Is that morbid?







Any thoughts? I am looking for something not super complicated/time consuming as I do work full time and am a single parent to a toddler.....but Dang! This is a pretty cool and fascinating pet! I want to keep him healthy and enjoy him for years to come.

One Last question.......has anyone ever been bitten by their P's? Just curious.......







(I haven't yet, in case you were wondering!)
[/quote]
Being bitten (which I am a member of) is not a recommended membership. It can be traumatic, painful and could include stitches, which mine did.
[/quote]
Hastatus- at least you didn't loose a digit! I was thinking that perhaps if you need to be adjusting things inside the tank I better be sure my P is well fed first? I did notice a broadleaf plant with a serrated edged hole in a leaf the size of a quarter the other day though....I can only imagine how painful that would be! Yikes! I better be careful!
[/quote]
Feeding the piranha first helps. But more importantly as already commented do not corner the fish or cause it to go into fright response. Most accidents occur outside of the water than in the water. Don't be scared just be cautious. Bites happen quickly. You won't notice in most cases until you see or feel the blood. Quite painless at first. Then it really really hurts.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> lol


OMG!!! I am sorry Johnny, but I am laughing a little bit! That Sh*t looks like it hurts like hell! Did you need stiches? Which one bit you?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

No need to be sorry. I was laughing at my mom freaking out while I took the picture. I glued the bite closed, so no need for stitches. Culprit was my 6" wild P.Nattereri (Red belly)


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeez that looks pretty bad. I use super glue for cuts and closing up gashes.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Super glue is great. Clear, easy to use, waterproof and it wears away after the cut has healed.


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

[/quote]
OMG!! Your tank is beautiful! If you are going to throw away your extra plants....send them to me!! I was thinking of adding tropicals to my tank of 1 Caribe, and your tank is proof that it is possible! But first, I need to get my Caribe healthy and happy in his new home. But seriously, if you want to send some freebie plants, I'd love them!!







P.S. I could send you a nice bottle of Yakima Valley locally made wine for trade








[/quote]

Sure







As for food, it's not worth raising fish. Just go to costco, bj's or whatever, buy frozen tilapia and your petstore for a bag of Hikiari sinking carnivore pellets. Boring but easy and your fish will love it and will be healthy. These fish are ultra easy to keep.


----------

